# Flock doesn't look as good after washing.



## Screenager (Feb 13, 2015)

First post here - g'day everyone.

Really looking for a solution here. I'm cutting custom designs from white flock onto baby sweatshirts that are black and 80/20 cotton/poly.
The flock looks great after application but I find they don't stay clean - they're like a fuzz magnet.

Here's the real issue: after washing the flock once in cold water it looks like its been washed MANY, MANY times - the flock is no longer bright white and it has bits of black ''fuzz'' embedded in it.

I'm using the flock from Stahls. I know they have a THERMO FLOCK as well but i'm told it doesn't have a ''tacky backing sheet'' and you need a flat bed cutter - so I guess thats out of the question.

BTW: I am following the application guide to the letter as far as I can tell.

Is there a better flock out there or what about using Stahl's heat press ACRYLIC FELT??
Really like the look of flock for the raised softness and for baby clothes - the softness is perfect. Just want something that stays looking good after washing.

Thanks in advance.


----------

